# Sickness Mystery



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright, well this mystery sickness is not affecting us now, but it did cause the death of our doggie Chico last year. 

Last summer around June 28th, 2009 our dog Chico stated acting funny. He was 9 years old. He stopped eating. We offered everything imaginable to him to eat, human food, wet dog food, baby food, everything and anything that a dog would or could want. Nothing worked. Then he began drinking water like it was going out of style and a drought was coming. He would try to pee but not much would come out, and he tried often. He went to our vet, urine sample taken. Visable blood in the urine-she said it was only a urinary tract infection, gave him some antibiotics and sent us home....

It got worse, he began getting weak, not eating still, began urinating on the way to let us know he had to go out. Poor dog was so IDK, ashamed looking for going in the house. We went to another vet who opened his office on the 4th of July to see our doggie. He did blood work, urine test exam. No UTI anymore. BUT there was purple dots in his blood, his blood was very thick, so thick the syringe kept getting sucked back down when he was trying to pull it up to get the blood sample. Oh, slightly enlarged prostate, but he said it was only slightly.

Vet was stumped on what was wrong. He could not figure out what the purple dots were in the blood, or figure out what was wrong with Chic. He told us we could go to some hospital 3 hours away, pay thousands since it was a holiday, and he still would probably die since he was so sick. Or we could take him home, try to force feed and force water and see if he gets better. He also gave us some more meds to give to Chic.

By the night of the 6th we knew we had to put him down, he was spent in every single way. He couldn't even walk anymore. Sometimes you'd look at him and it was like there was nothing there, he looked empty, other times he looked like he knew exactly what was going on. Our dogs sleep in our room with us every night. We left him in the dog room which is not far from ours, we had tried to move him to our room and he had a seizure, it was sooo horrible. He screamed....he was so loyal he was determined to sleep with us that night, he got up and tried to walk to our room falling and knocking over the food dishes, we ran and got him and moved him with us, even so sick and so weak he made sure he made it to us. We had him put down the next morning.

Sorry its so long, and thanks to anyone who even reads this. Just wondering if anyone knows what this was??? The vets had no idea, not even any guesses about what it could have been.


Main question is does anyone have any idea what the purple dots in his blood were? I feel that finding out what those were is the key to what was making him sick. I shoulda had an autopsy done, I know.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I have no idea what the purple dots in the blood could have been. I think I will make a trip into my vet and see if he knows anything. 

He was sent home with meds? What kind of meds what was it for? I wonder if his kindeys were shutting down. My Mikado had kidney failure he had some of the same symptoms. Did your dog have a strange oder?


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

the meds were just antibiotics amoxil- I'll get the leftovers I still have them. K so the amoxil, 500mg 2 caps bid-2x daily, and ammonil 500mg. these were from the first vet that said it was just a uti. second vet prescribed doxcycl hyc 100mg cap 3 caps 2x daily.
We don't remember any unusual odor coming from him...It was just so sudden, his kidneys were shutting down but the vet seemed stumped as to why, and the purple dots got him really thinking, even let us see them. Do dogs kidneys just stop working? We thought he had perhaps been poisoned by someone like a neighbor because of his breed and the hate that some people display towards the breed.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Poison is a possiblity. 

Mikado had a horrible oder he smelled like an old outhouse. this happened all of a sudden. i took him and the vet ran a complete blood work on him his kidneys were working only at 25%. I put him on holistic meds. The vet told me I wouldn't have him long maybe a few months if that but Mikado lived another 1yr. I say it was all the holistic meds I gave him.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Did they ever mention possibly "Ehrlichiosis is a tick-borne disease"? 
The reason I mention it is b/c in very young or older dogs this can be fatal. 

Many of the symtoms you are stating can happen with this disease. 

I am so very sorry for your loss. My wishes are with you and your family


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

No the vet didn't offer up anything at all, stumped as he was. Hmmm ticks, thats interesting, that was never suggested, but nothing really was. Thank you both so much for your kind words and all your thinking, I know its dumb even bothering with it at this point since it was over a year ago now. Hard to let go sometimes. I just worry about my other boys and don't want them repeating what happened if possible.


----------

